# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Wat nu??

## jo44

zelfbeeld ligt bij mij onder de mat...
doe niets meer..
al lange tijd geen werk..(geen interresse )
nooit een relatie gehad...
geen hobby of bezigheden die me aanspreken
ik doe maar wat anderen me voorstellen of wat ze komen aandragen..

depressief als de pest...
al zovele phych.gesproken...sommige zeggen me na verloop...ja ,wat wilt ge wat ik doe of ik kan u niet helpen...
zuch
met antidepressieva hetzelfde liedje..je loopt rond als een kip zonder kop.
opname dan maar..nu ja ..je weet al wat ik daar van vond na een tijd daar te zijn...
dit alles komt voort uit telkens maar afgewezen te worden als ik een vriendin zocht..
ook het telkens verliefd worden dat maar van mijn één kant komt,wat ik dan niet kan verwerken
voor de rest ben ik normaal en zie ik er goed uit (zeggenze)
oh natuurlijk ,ga maar door met zoeken hé..
naaa,als je zo al 35jaar rondloopt geloof je er niet meer in
j. :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Jo44,

Jammer dat je steeds bent afgewezen en je daardoor nu een negatief zelfbeeld hebt/depressief bent en dat psychiaters, medicijnen en opname allemaal niks voor je konden/kunnen doen...  :Frown: 
Je zegt dat je datgene doet wat andere mensen zeggen dat je moet doen, maar wat wil JIJ zelf het liefst? 
Bijvoorbeeld; je wilt een bepaald beroep nog leren, dan kan je dat nog doen hoor! Een klasgenoot van mij is 45+ (ze wou niet pecies zeggen hoe oud ze was alleen dat ze 45+ is) ze heeft het heel moeilijk gehad en is depressief geweest, ze wou altijd al in de zorg werken en is daarom nu begonnen met medisch secretaresse en ze krabbelt er beetje bij beetje bovenop...
Wat ik hiermee wil zeggen is dat niet alles hopeloos is en je op 'latere' leeftijd je leven nog kan omgooien of soms door omstandigheden moet omgooien...
Kijk naar wat je kan en wat je wilt, misschien dat je dan verder kan en datgene vind waar je naar op zoek bent?!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## davanzu21

Ik vind dat je die middelen gewoon niet moet voorschrijven, ik ben er onwijs op tegen...

Ik heb psychologie en psychopathologie, en ik denk gewoon dat praten en assertiviteit en cognitieve therapie (G-schema) het beste is..

Maja das mijn mening...

----------

